# Extreme RVs and Flippin' RVs



## Dgregg (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! I thought you guys might want to know that the final two episodes of the season of Extreme RVs airs this Sunday, June 12 at 9PM and 10PM ET on Travel Channel.

Additionally, Flippin' RVs is going to air two episodes on Saturday, June 11 at 3PM and 4PM ET, also on Travel Channel.


----------

